# Fairtex Muay Thai camp in Thailand



## Damian Mavis (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh my god.  Well  I just spent the past week at the Fairtex Muay Thai camp here in Thailand and it was pretty awesome.  You wake up at about 6 am and run around 10k to 16k  and then train for 2 hours with the fighters and the trainers from 8:30 to 10:30 am.  After that  it is breakfast (the food is really good) and then 5 hours of free time.  They dont train during the hottest hours of the day.  Then at 3:30 pm we run again and then do 2 more hours of training.  Then it's dinner at about 6pm and then free time again.  I was going to bed at about 8pm and waking up at about 6 am. 

The hardest part of the training is the pad work for 4 or 5 rounds in a row with only 30 seconds rest between them (each round is 5 minutes long)  If you push and like to hit hard like me it can kill you.  By the 4 th round I'm ready to lie down and go to sleep but the trainer is still throwing kicks at you and commands for different strikes.  The Thai fighters around me are machines..... they dont seem to tire and go full power nonstop for many rounds.  If you saw them in action you would be awed.  Every single trainer is an ex professional fighter with hundreds of fights under their belts and almost all of them are younger than me.  They dont look any different from the current fighters.   Other than pad drills there is focus mitt training, sparring, stand up grappling, heavy bag work, and all kinds of other fun and painful drills they come up with.

I'm sad to say I accidentally knocked out one of my trainers during a sparring session.  He was being very careful not to hurt me (by not hurt I mean not break any bones or give me a concussion) and I was trying out the way they do the roundhouse kick at Fairtex and I caught him right on the temple.  He went down on the canvas with his eyes rolling back into his head but he got up and shook it off within a few seconds.  Tough guy.  Normally I have great control for a Tae Kwon Do style roundhouse but the way they do theirs at Fairtex is a little trickier and sneaky..... so I was lacking a bit on the control.....

The compound at Fairtex is beautiful.  There all kinds of exotic birds just wandering around the grounds and many tanks of interesting fish and little cages for small animals I have never seen before.  There is even a wonderfully cool pool to lounge in during the afternoons.  It's freaking hot there, but I like the heat.

I will hopefully have some pictures up on my website soon for those of you interested in seeing them.   I will post again soon I hope, I think this upcoming week we are going to a different Muay Thai camp.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds great! You'll have to detail the differences between the types of roundhouse kicks for us when you get back!


----------



## J-kid (Jan 3, 2003)

First have to find another hard core training partner.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, thats great Damien! Sounds like alot of fun. Make sure you fill us in on the details when you get back. I'd like to see those pictures when you get them up on your website. Good luck toughing it out through the other MT camps.


----------



## Infight (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi, How much did you pay to train there?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Feb 25, 2003)

$20 US a day covers all food, lodging and training.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## tarabos (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *$20 US a day covers all food, lodging and training.
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD *



wow....that's not the answer i expected you to come back with.

that's something else...


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, its a fair price, if you stay something like 30 days, youll pay 600 dollars, plus something like another $600 to travel there, you must have spent something like $1200 overall, isnt?


----------



## tarabos (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Well, its a fair price, if you stay something like 30 days, youll pay 600 dollars, plus something like another $600 to travel there, you must have spent something like $1200 overall, isnt? *



sure...but 30 days is a month...then you'd likely get a monthly rate i would assume. or not...damian could probably say for sure.

i'm thinking more in terms for a week...if you used vacation time to do this just for the experience. training isn't my job...i gotta work, so there's no way i could take a month off. i only get a week vacation per year as it is...so even a week off for me is precious.


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

Man, youre working alot! ONE WEEK PER YEAR! in Brazil any employer HAVE TO GIVE ONE MONTH OF VACATION, haha, but maybe youre earning much more money than here LOL.
       I dont think, at least to me, do a Travel To Thailand, just for a couple of days, its too expensive a travel to there, at least here, but if you can pay the price, i think worth it.
       Just a doubt, do you work in Japan, cause my friend said that there they work all days long, and has almost no vacation.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Man, youre working alot! ONE WEEK PER YEAR! in Brazil any employer HAVE TO GIVE ONE MONTH OF VACATION, haha, but maybe youre earning much more money than here LOL.
> I dont think, at least to me, do a Travel To Thailand, just for a couple of days, its too expensive a travel to there, at least here, but if you can pay the price, i think worth it.
> Just a doubt, do you work in Japan, cause my friend said that there they work all days long, and has almost no vacation. *



lol...no...i'm not in japan. it's the good old US of A for me. i'm a graphic designer and web designer and i'm pretty dedicated to my job (even though i always find time to post here in Martial Talk a few times a day). going off to train after work and usually before i go in early in the morning really sucks up your day...and your life. my social life is not one i would compare with my friends because they can work during the day, and then when they get home the only thing they really worry about is getting some dinner and watching some tv. me...i barely get any time at home at all since i'm always somewhere else. so i want a week of vacation to be just that for me...a vacation, where i can sit on a beach and relax with a drink in my hand and optimistically...a beautiful lady lying next to me...

i don't think my vacation time is typical of most americans. a required month of vacation? that would sure be nice...as long as it was paid vacation


----------



## Damian Mavis (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes the monthly rate is cheaper.  $20 a day is nothing.... considering it's all inclusive.  The food is VERY good and the grounds are very beautiful not to mention the training.  The only bad part is sleeping..... sometimes the exotic birds make noise in the middle of the night but it only bothered me the first couple of nights, after that you get used to it.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Infight (Feb 27, 2003)

I've heard that Thailand is a beautifull place indeed, that will be amazing if someday i got there. ( i rather sounds of birds then busses and cars )
        LOL, Tarabos im quite that one of the most dedicated man that i know to work, but im sure you like what you do, and certainly worth it ( specially with a fox at side, lol ). Hope some day you can earn same money and take something like 3 months of vacation.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2003)

Two extra copies of a post deleted.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

